# where to buy Atheros cards? (making wireless AP)

## zeroth

I'd like to make a wireless AP out of a gentoo box, but I need to buy a wireless NIC first. it seems "Atheros" cards are the best supported via the best software (MadWifi), so that's what I'm searching for. Of the cards listed ( http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx ) I cant find a single one on NewEgg, BestBuy, or Amazon.

Are there other cards that are actually not discontinued that will work for my WAP? I don't want to spend much or else I might as well just buy a new wireless router.

----------

## boerKrelis

The atheros cards (ath5k driver) are good stuff indeed. You should be able to get a couple off Ebay for peanuts.

One recommendation for a wireless router: the TP-Link TL-WR1043ND. I put OpenWRT on mine. If you come from a gentoo background, OpenWRT is really nice. much more so than Tomato or DD-WRT. 

I haven't found any card as well supported as the Ath5k-ones, yet, but that doesn't mean there aren't any...

----------

## zeroth

yes I've used open-wrt as well as tomato on a linksys wrt54g before the wireless hardware in it went kerplunk. that's actually why I'm doing this.

thanks for the suggestions, googling now

edit: what does it mean when they label things wireless n/b/g/a/other obscure letters? edit: answered my own question: http://www.ehow.com/video_4465628_wireless-b_-g_-routers.html

I bought this: http://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-TL-WR941ND-Wireless-N-Router/dp/B002YLV5SE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294245404&sr=8-2Last edited by zeroth on Wed Jan 05, 2011 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

